# Clutch Question



## turbosentra89 (Jul 30, 2005)

I am going to replace the clutch on my 97 sentra , Gotta push the damn pedal through the floor to shift , I was wondering how big of a job this is , and if there is anything I should do to make the install easier
:newbie:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

its not the easiest job if you have never done this stuff before..i would get someone who has replaced the clutch before..


----------



## turbosentra89 (Jul 30, 2005)

i am so used to working on RWD like my TTZ , this is new to me .
is there anything i should know , like any tricks for changing the clutch.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that doesn't have anything to do with the clutch itself....you need to adjust the cable.


----------



## turbosentra89 (Jul 30, 2005)

chimmike said:


> that doesn't have anything to do with the clutch itself....you need to adjust the cable.


Just checked that , it's all good , the clutch is just shot .


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

turbosentra89 said:


> Just checked that , it's all good , the clutch is just shot .


so it's slipping?


----------



## turbosentra89 (Jul 30, 2005)

yes , sometimes it won't even shift


----------



## turbosentra89 (Jul 30, 2005)

should i get the oem clutch or an aftermarket , my ttz has an aftermarket high pressure clutch , you really have to be on the throttle to get it going , any recommendations for the b14


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

turbosentra89 said:


> yes , sometimes it won't even shift


it won't shift? or it's slipping? or both... those are different problems.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

turbosentra89 said:


> should i get the oem clutch or an aftermarket , my ttz has an aftermarket high pressure clutch , you really have to be on the throttle to get it going , any recommendations for the b14


JWT 

http://www.jimwolftechnology.com


----------



## turbosentra89 (Jul 30, 2005)

thanks for the link


----------



## turbosentra89 (Jul 30, 2005)

myoung said:


> it won't shift? or it's slipping? or both... those are different problems.


At a redlight sometimes i push the pedal and the car doesn't move then i have to let off , push it again then it slips and goes . this has never happened while its moving though.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

turbosentra89 said:


> thanks for the link


so it is slipping? 

Not intended to be a smart ass...just trying to help you and your answers were kind of brief, you do know what a slipping clutch feels like right?


----------



## turbosentra89 (Jul 30, 2005)

the jwt looks like it is high quality , I'll probably get their clutch


----------



## turbosentra89 (Jul 30, 2005)

myoung said:


> so it is slipping?
> 
> Not intended to be a smart ass...just trying to help you and your answers were kind of brief, you do know what a slipping clutch feels like right?


ya i know what a slipping clutch feels like :thumbup: and yes it is slipping , but it also doesn't shift


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

A slipping clutch will slip while your moving.. 

example: you throw it into 3rd bring up the rpm's and the motor will rev, but you won't go faster... 

Your problem sounds more like the cable... doesn't sound like it's engaging the clutch...


----------



## turbosentra89 (Jul 30, 2005)

where is the cable located i'll go look


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

turbosentra89 said:


> where is the cable located i'll go look



I thought you said you already checked it?

it runs from the clutch pedal to the clutch lever...like all manual cars.

I really suggest you go buy a Haynes Manual or something along those lines... 

You're talking about replacing the clutch and you don't even know here the cable is located...please do some research first


http://www.se-r.net/transaxle_clutch/adjust.html


----------



## turbosentra89 (Jul 30, 2005)

The cable is fine .
I was joking


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

turbosentra89 said:


> The cable is fine .
> I was joking



like your signature that says "In need of more boost" yet it's a N/A car.. 

you're a confusing guy, but good luck with the clutch..


oh side note... get rid of those links in your signature... why do you want advertise DriverFX here?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I've got money sitting on the cable being the problem.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

turbosentra89 said:


> i am so used to working on RWD like my TTZ , this is new to me .
> is there anything i should know , like any tricks for changing the clutch.


Let me get this right you have a Twin Turbo Z, 97 sentra B14, and a 1991 240sx?


----------



## Turboneil19 (Nov 26, 2004)

:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## turbosentra89 (Jul 30, 2005)

myoung said:


> Let me get this right you have a Twin Turbo Z, 97 sentra B14, and a 1991 240sx?


I sold the Z


----------



## turbosentra89 (Jul 30, 2005)

Hey thanks for the info , turns out it was the cable :wtf: :wtf: 
Got that all fixed , and its runnin good


----------

